# How 'Bout That Arnie?



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Schwarzenegger, holy crap. Talk about nuts!!#-o#-o#-o#-o:grin:


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Yep Maria's last words to him were " Hasta la vista, baby...you won"t be back"


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

The Sperminator!


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't even get why the heck it's so shocking. He's not the first and won't be the last to father a child out of wedlock. :roll:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Talk about self destructing. He TERMINATED himself!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

You would think she'd see it comming with all the horn dogs that have been in her own family.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

You gotta give it to him, all this was brought up before his election and he won! Then served 2 terms in office and continued to "sperminate", now that's a come back. Gotta hand it to him for being consistent!


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Faisal Khan said:


> You gotta give it to him, all this was brought up before his election and he won! Then served 2 terms in office and continued to "sperminate", now that's a come back. Gotta hand it to him for being consistent!


LOL! Exactly! He sure knows how to keep a secret from every one including his family to his selfish credit and much his family's and the public's chagrin. 

I just don't think that normal everyday people care anymore though as it isn't just him. Spritzer, Bill Clinton etc after hearing about over and over in the media people just get jaded by all the horny double talking studly politicos. 

I bet the public will all forget once they release the new movie coming soon to theaters near you. Mel Gibson and Arnie (The Sperminator) star in the epic _*"How to lose one hundred million dollars for a piece of skank"*_ it is based on the true life story of Joe Kennedy directed by Bill Clinton and written by Charlie Sheen.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Think of what you will, but this happens more often than not everywhere, just like Clinton, he got caught. Doesn't make it better or worse for either, just more for the tabloids


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

old arnie has a looooong history of liking the ladies. No surprise. Sad for his kids and family in the end.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

More Tabloid BS. It's between Arnold and Maria, it's none of anyone elses business. It sure the fuk isn't "news" and certainly not front page everyday for a week :-(


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Not condoning this behavior but....when you sleep with Skeletor every night it only makes sense you'd look for something with meat on the bone eventually.#-o


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> Not condoning this behavior but....when you sleep with Skeletor every night it only makes sense you'd look for something with meat on the bone eventually.#-o


I've wondered for years if she is anorexic.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Ha ha!! 

http://www.borowitzreport.com/2011/05/17/schwarzenegger-i-am-the-sperminator/


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> Not condoning this behavior but....when you sleep with Skeletor every night it only makes sense you'd look for something with meat on the bone eventually.#-o


I almost forgot. Apparently you aren't a believer in "the closer to the bone you get, the sweeter the meat"?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm old school. Man or woman, if your going to screw around then stay single or have the good sense to get a divorce.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm in the "who gives a shit" boat.

People do the same thing every day, it's not "news" it's human nature. I give even less of a damn if it's a celebrity that does it.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

When I see things like this, when someone crashes so spectacularly, and so awfully, I am reminded that life and learning really isn't so much about our personal bests and highs. I think life is more about how we pick ourselves up, how we roll with it, when the chips are down, when shit hits the fan, because inevitably shit does happen, whether by our own doing or dictated by circumstances beyond our control. 

It has got to be pretty horrible to be in his shoes, or in the shoes of anyone in his family right now, I wish the press would just leave them alone. I saw where the press is hounding the older daughter of the woman he had the affair with, and that's pretty damn sleezy of the press. 

As Thomas said, this is not news, but it is a family tragedy.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I almost forgot. Apparently you aren't a believer in "the closer to the bone you get, the sweeter the meat"?


 No soup bones for me. When I sleep with a woman it's gotta look like a woman...not my little brother.](*,)


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> When I see things like this, when someone crashes so spectacularly, and so awfully, I am reminded that life and learning really isn't so much about our personal bests and highs. I think life is more about how we pick ourselves up, how we roll with it, when the chips are down, when shit hits the fan, because inevitably shit does happen, whether by our own doing or dictated by circumstances beyond our control.
> 
> It has got to be pretty horrible to be in his shoes, or in the shoes of anyone in his family right now, I wish the press would just leave them alone. I saw where the press is hounding the older daughter of the woman he had the affair with, and that's pretty damn sleezy of the press.
> 
> As Thomas said, this is not news, but it is a family tragedy.


So your saying knocking up the maid falls under “shit happens” or the “chips are down”? Man, morals just hit an all time low.
And when you have been a governor or other high end public servant, yes your life becomes public news to help people determine any possible future voting choice. 
He chose his shoes.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Chris McDonald said:


> So your saying knocking up the maid falls under “shit happens” or the “chips are down”? Man, morals just hit an all time low.
> And when you have been a governor or other high end public servant, yes your life becomes public news to help people determine any possible future voting choice.
> He chose his shoes.


Reading comprehension not your strong suit, Chris or is this just you in one of your belligerent moods? 

I actually made no judgement one way or the other about Schwarzenegger, I commented on the fact that I think the way we pick ourselves up when we fall is what builds character. I also stated that he must be feeling pretty miserable right now. If somehow you derive I have low morals from the fact that I have sympathy for someone who is in a bad place, that's your problem and yours alone. People who live in glass houses should never throw stones, Chris.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

No way you 2 can't be argueing about this stuff . The guy knocked up his maid and wife at the same time . He kept it a secret but kept the maid employed there with his family along with his and the maids kid . 

Maria married a testosterone boosted bodybuilder known for doinking more women then other bodybuilders . Sh** even female bodybuilders doink anything that moves . Testosterone will do that to you , especially if you are predisposed to do that kind of thing in the first place . 

I'm sure Arnold feels bad about this but I'll bet he's still doinking anything that moves and in those moments doesn't feel so bad . I'm sure Maria feels bad too but when she sees Arnold get the public castration he deserves I bet she doesn't feel so bad at those moments either . 

The whole thing was a trainwreck from the time those 2 met . Just suprised to hear about the damage so long after the crash .


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Nope, not arguing about a damn thing. Chris just likes putting words in people's mouths and I was spitting the ones he put in mine right back at him.:-D


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris McDonald said:


> So your saying knocking up the maid falls under “shit happens” or the “chips are down”? Man, morals just hit an all time low.
> And when you have been a governor or other high end public servant, yes your life becomes public news to help people determine any possible future voting choice.
> He chose his shoes.



I'm saying it's none of my business or yours. If it didn't effect how he did his job, why should anyone care?
When you start being more concerned with other people's morals then you are with your own. Next thing you know you're burning people at the stake, gassing them by the millions and flying planes into buildings.
Get your own life and quit worrying about everyone else


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jody Butler said:


> Think of what you will, but this happens more often than not everywhere, just like Clinton, he got caught. Doesn't make it better or worse for either, just more for the tabloids


Exactly.....


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Reading comprehension not your strong suit, Chris or is this just you in one of your belligerent moods?
> 
> I actually made no judgement one way or the other about Schwarzenegger, I commented on the fact that I think the way we pick ourselves up when we fall is what builds character. I also stated that he must be feeling pretty miserable right now. If somehow you derive I have low morals from the fact that I have sympathy for someone who is in a bad place, that's your problem and yours alone. People who live in glass houses should never throw stones, Chris.


Your right I am a bit slow. I reread you post and it still comes across as you determining someone’s character by what they do after they slept with the maid to me. But like I said im slow. So Ill just say I must just not get it. I think that after someone sleeps with the maid I know a good bit about their character. I don’t see how what they do after “builds character”. As far as the “glass house” thing, I don’t know what the hell you’re talking about. Or how that implies to anything we are talking about. Hell I don’t even have a maid to sleep with.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I'm saying it's none of my business or yours. If it didn't effect how he did his job, why should anyone care?
> When you start being more concerned with other people's morals then you are with your own. Next thing you know you're burning people at the stake, gassing them by the millions and flying planes into buildings.
> Get your own life and quit worrying about everyone else


 
So we see things a bit different. When we people vote someone into a place of public power I think to a degree there personal life does matter. How someone decides to live there personal life and the decisions they make certainly can reflect on their work life. If someone is known to be a thief I wouldn’t want to hire them to count cash. As far as performing his job, last I checked CAs finances aren’t looking to good!


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Nope, not arguing about a damn thing. Chris just likes putting words in people's mouths and I was spitting the ones he put in mine right back at him.:-D


I don’t see how me think you have low morals is putting words in your mouth?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> Your right I am a bit slow. I reread you post and it still comes across as you determining someone’s character by what they do after they slept with the maid to me. But like I said im slow. So Ill just say I must just not get it. I think that after someone sleeps with the maid I know a good bit about their character. I don’t see how what they do after “builds character”. As far as the “glass house” thing, I don’t know what the hell you’re talking about. Or how that implies to anything we are talking about. Hell I don’t even have a maid to sleep with.


No maid? How about a she wolf roofer? Got any of them hanging out on payday?:razz:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Chris McDonald said:


> . If someone is known to be a thief I wouldn’t want to hire them to count cash. As far as performing his job, last I checked CAs finances aren’t looking to good!


Dont hire Arnold to be a bodyguard for your wife, my .02


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

What did you all expect voting a wooden actor into a position of public power anyway ?? I don't get that at all. No point in crying about it now.

What was his expertise for the job ? He was an import too huh ? :grin:


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> Dont hire Arnold to be a bodyguard for your wife, my .02


Perfect example!


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> No maid? How about a she wolf roofer? Got any of them hanging out on payday?:razz:


Ya no maid, this aint Costa Rica you know:razz:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> So we see things a bit different. When we people vote someone into a place of public power I think to a degree there personal life does matter. How someone decides to live there personal life and the decisions they make certainly can reflect on their work life. If someone is known to be a thief I wouldn’t want to hire them to count cash. As far as performing his job, last I checked CAs finances aren’t looking to good!


I sure hope he screws better than he governs.=;


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> What did you all expect voting a wooden actor into a position of public power anyway ?? I don't get that at all. No point in crying about it now.
> 
> What was his expertise for the job ? He was an import too huh ? :grin:


 
Whats a “wooden actor”?


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

You know you guys got me thinking, im gona gat a maid. A real hot one


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> You know you guys got me thinking, im gona gat a maid. A real hot one


Good for building character I hear ;-).


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Chris McDonald said:


> You know you guys got me thinking, im gona gat a maid. A real hot one


FYI , I knew a hot girl from high school that had a nude house keeping service . But she was also a hooker .


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> But she was also a hooker .


You say it like it’s a bad thing?


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> Good for building character I hear ;-).


It is, it is. 
Just a bit worried about the new pool boy my wife hires


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> It is, it is.
> Just a bit worried about the new pool boy my wife hires


If he starts sporting budgie smugglers, you'll know it's a goer!


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> If he starts sporting budgie smugglers, you'll know it's a goer!


Im so slow I think your talking Chinese, this happens to me a lot though


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> If he starts sporting budgie smugglers, you'll know it's a goer!


Oooh! Ooooh! Let me decipher that one.....If he's wearing a banana hammock you know he's a full service pool boy.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> Oooh! Ooooh! Let me decipher that one.....If he's wearing a banana hammock you know he's a full service pool boy.


Ah, you understand Chinese, thanks


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> Oooh! Ooooh! Let me decipher that one.....If he's wearing a banana hammock you know he's a full service pool boy.


I've never heard that one before, but it sounds about right .


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> I've never heard that one before, but it sounds about right .


 I don't know what Budgie smugglers are but I know what a Grape Smuggler is.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Chris McDonald said:


> Your right I am a bit slow. I reread you post and it still comes across as you determining someone’s character by what they do after they slept with the maid to me. But like I said im slow. So Ill just say I must just not get it. I think that after someone sleeps with the maid I know a good bit about their character. I don’t see how what they do after “builds character”. As far as the “glass house” thing, I don’t know what the hell you’re talking about. Or how that implies to anything we are talking about. Hell I don’t even have a maid to sleep with.


.

hahaha sure you don't, the purposely obtuse copout doesn't suit you either, but whatever floats your boat and gets you through your day, have a good one.\\/


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> I don't know what Budgie smugglers are but I know what a Grape Smuggler is.


I learned about budgie smugglers from a Fosters ad we get here. Fitting swimming trunks...not so unlike how you wear your jeans Howard if I remember correctly, but trunks of course :razz:.

Those Australians are a crude lot...funny, but crude!


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> .
> 
> hahaha sure you don't, this purposely obtuse act doesn't suit you either, but whatever floats your boat and gets you through your day, have a good one.\\/


Best you got?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Obtuse! That reminds me of Shaw Shank Redemption.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Chris McDonald said:


> Best you got?


best I'll waste on you!!!:razz::razz::razz:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> FYI , I knew a hot girl from high school that had a nude house keeping service . But she was also a hooker .


after getting out of the stripper business I drove for a company called
Babe-A-Maid...

I would say that 60-70% of the girls were "hookers", the great part was the "hooking" took place aside from the maid services...at a different time...which usually also required a driver....


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> after getting out of the stripper business I drove for a company called
> Babe-A-Maid...
> 
> I would say that 60-70% of the girls were "hookers", the great part was the "hooking" took place aside from the maid services...at a different time...which usually also required a driver....


You were a pimp ??


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> I learned about budgie smugglers from a Fosters ad we get here. Fitting swimming trunks...not so unlike how you wear your jeans Howard if I remember correctly, but trunks of course :razz:.
> !


 Never gonna live that one down. I suppose you wont drink enough to forget, eh?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> You were a pimp ??


Na...the guy taking the bookings on the phone was the "pimp" in my mind..
I just took them places and made sure they got home safely, more like security....for a small fee.

my family was always asking me how the "pimpin" was going though LOL...


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> Never gonna live that one down. I suppose you wont drink enough to forget, eh?


 
What does enough mean ?? Nah, I'll not forget...unlucky for you .


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

or lucky Howard, depending on how you look at it..


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> after getting out of the stripper business I drove for a company called
> Babe-A-Maid...
> 
> I would say that 60-70% of the girls were "hookers", the great part was the "hooking" took place aside from the maid services...at a different time...which usually also required a driver....


Having grown up and graduated from an " Eastsiiiiiide !!!!!!!!!!!!!! " , St Paul public high school many of the girls I knew either grew up to be teachers or strippers . Being an Eastsiiiiide !!!!!!!! cop for over 14 years along with seeing them at reunions I've gotten to catch up with them during certain times of their jobs . 

At some point in their "careers" , all of them including the nude housemaid were offered the right amount of money , by the right guy at the right time in there careers , to do the nasty and did . Even though their intentions were to only strip or clean the house naked .


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> or lucky Howard, depending on how you look at it..


 OK. I see I'm going to have to my Chippendales pic from back in the day. That oughta get some respect.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> Having grown up and graduated from an " Eastsiiiiiide !!!!!!!!!!!!!! " , St Paul public high school many of the girls I knew either grew up to be teachers or strippers . Being an Eastsiiiiide !!!!!!!! cop for over 14 years along with seeing them at reunions I've gotten to catch up with them during certain times of their jobs .
> 
> At some point in their "careers" , all of them including the nude housemaid were offered the right amount of money , by the right guy at the right time in there careers , to do the nasty and did . Even though their intentions were to only strip or clean the house naked .


the temptation is there. I have been exposed to 100's of women in that type of business...NOT ALL do it (my guess in my experience is 90%+ do)...but some just like sex too....and money...and if they like the guy and would bang him for free...I doubt they would turn down a few hundred bucks...for something they would do for free anyways


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> OK. I see I'm going to have to my Chippendales pic from back in the day. That oughta get some respect.


Howard

Are you sure you're not talking about the picture you had taken with Chip and Dale? ;-)


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Howard
> 
> Are you sure you're not talking about the picture you had taken with Chip and Dale? ;-)


 When I wrote it I knew I opened the door. At least yours was PG.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> When I wrote it I knew I opened the door. At least yours was PG.


I was talking about the Walt Disney cartoon chipmunks
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chip_'n'_Dale
what are you talking about? ;-)


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> You know you guys got me thinking, im gona gat a maid. A real hot one


That brings back memories. Back in the old days my wife and I needed both child care and housekeeping. A guy that worked for me was also a "coyote". For those of you that aren't familiar with the term coyotes run illegals across the border with Mexico. Back then it wasn't frowned upon as much as it is today

Anyway I needed one. One Monday morning my employee shows up with a group of four that were fresh across the border. Three knew some English but were not particularly attractive. One didn't know any English but was a 20 year old FOX. By now you probably guessed where I'm going with this story.:-D

My wife crapped when I grabbed the good looking one. I still hear about that move occasionally. They never forget little innocent things like that.:lol:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Lee..

"innocent"?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> Lee..
> 
> "innocent"?


I forgot when I posted it but these illegals were "live in" arrangements. They needed a place to stay and food to eat. It was 24/7 with one day off a week. I had them the whole time the kids were little.

And yes, totally innocent. Never touched one of them.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Can you still order me one or should I call 1-800-pimpjoby? I want to start building character


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> Can you still order me one or should I call 1-800-pimpjoby? I want to start building character


This was a long time ago, Chris. Just get hold of a California Yellow Pages and look up COYOTES!:grin:


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I was talking about the Walt Disney cartoon chipmunks
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chip_'n'_Dale
> what are you talking about? ;-)


 I meant "G", My bad.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

The movie stations are taking advantage of it too. I've seen a lot more Arnold movies scheduled on TV the last couple weeks. Both Conans, Eraser, Predator, that one where he is cloned...lots more.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Skip Morgart said:


> The movie stations are taking advantage of it too. I've seen a lot more Arnold movies scheduled on TV the last couple weeks. Both Conans, Eraser, Predator, that one where he is cloned...lots more.


Oh, duh!  THAT's why I was suddenly seeing all those movies in the movie lineup!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Howard Knauf said:


> OK. I see I'm going to have to my Chippendales pic from back in the day. That oughta get some respect.


Now this thread is completely useless without pics. Just sayin'.


----------

